
BlizzCon 2019 tickets revolve around invasive, poorly reviewed smartphone app - smacktoward
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2019/05/blizzcon-2019-tickets-revolve-around-invasive-poorly-reviewed-smartphone-app/
======
labmixz
The same app that just got called out for scraping any data it can from the
mobile device?

[https://theoutline.com/post/5628/how-a-concert-ticket-
steals...](https://theoutline.com/post/5628/how-a-concert-ticket-steals-your-
personal-data?zd=1&zi=dfafxisg)

